# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  The 12 Wonders of the Czech Republic

## Cimmerianbloke

The Catalan newspaper La Vanguardia dedicates a photoreportage to various UNESCO sites situated in the Czech Republic, a nice way to discover that there is more to this country than Prague... Enjoy...



http://www.lavanguardia.com/reportaj...ica-checa.html

----------

